# Young bucks



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

here


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice satin.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.. I have other pix to post, but the server is being surly and uncooperative.

'k I think I got them all up now.











Litter# 2:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

First one is still one of my favs. I like your second litter too.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the best yet moustress,the colours are so rich.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

Yeah that first one has exactly the blaze of orange I've been working for these past eighteen months. Someone on this forum (Rhasputin?) told me that these yellow based colors deepen with age, in which case this buck's color should be incredible at maturity!

My latest litter, off the largest pair I bred in this series, are very long bodied pinkies, so I'm hoping for something even better when they get furred up. Right now, though, I'm really enjoying having these.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I NEED some of your beautiful dark orange!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I love the one who's face is almost exactly half white and half yellow :love1. Very nice boys .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

